# Танец живота. Польза или вред?



## almas (7 Фев 2017)

Девочки, кто занимается танцем живота? У меня грыжи позвоночника в Л5,4 и С1. Слегка задевают нерв. Плюс сколиоз. Ходила к физиотерапевту она сказала что грыжа на подвижность моей спины мало влияет и я могу спокойно заниматься спортом. Если спина даст сильные болевые ощущения после тренировки то пересмотреть как я делаю упражнения. Я танцую сальсу проблем нет. Пошла на танец живота. три тренировки были просто прекрасно, спина не беспокоила совершенно впервые за много лет. После следующей тренировки спина заболела, причем болит уже дня 3. Я почитала в интернете много разного про танец живота. Кто-то пишет что помогает от грыж, кто-то пишет что калечит и здоровые даже спины и тряски расшатывают весь позвоночник. преподаватель попросила приехать пораньше чтобы посмотреть как я делаю упражнения и вместе выбрать что лучше для меня. Она сказала что у нее тоже грыжи в пояснице и ей танцы помогли. 

У кого-то есть опыт, кто готов им поделиться?


----------



## Tigresss (7 Фев 2017)

Занималась танцем живота много лет, у меня сколиоз небольшой есть, а уже потом обнаружила протрузию L5S1 5мм, годы занятий никак не вредили спине. Хочу сказать только, что как и любой другой спорт, как йога, как турник и прочее, танцы живота танцам живота рознь. Одному не навредит, другому может и навредит. Преподаются они очень и очень по-разному. Поэтому ничего заранее точно никто Вам не скажет. Латину я тоже потом танцевала несколько лет, для спины увидела только пользу, спина стала ровнее и крепче. Но некоторые упражнения меня смущали, например были какие-то прогибы и пр., однако ничего не произошло, главное все же обдуманно заниматься. Кроме того, я занималась любительски только.


----------



## Пельмень (7 Фев 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Занималась танцем живота много лет, у меня сколиоз небольшой есть, а уже потом обнаружила протрузию L5S1 5мм, годы занятий никак не вредили спине. Хочу сказать только, что как и любой другой спорт, как йога, как турник и прочее, танцы живота танцам живота рознь. Одному не навредит, другому может и навредит. Преподаются они очень и очень по-разному. Поэтому ничего заранее точно никто Вам не скажет. Латину я тоже потом танцевала несколько лет, для спины увидела только пользу, спина стала ровнее и крепче. Но некоторые упражнения меня смущали, например были какие-то прогибы и пр., однако ничего не произошло, главное все же обдуманно заниматься. Кроме того, я занималась любительски только.


И я тоже после 8 лет танца живота ушла в латину. Точнее- совмещала год, а потом операция. Сейчас попыталась начать заново, спустя год , беллидэнс не пошел, отзываются некоторые движения болью в области шва. Волны и удары бедрами больно делать. А латина идет прекрасно, и зумба- смесь латины и стритдэнса. Ноги сильные опять стали, а то у меня с мышцами проблема была, до операции нога отказала. Сейчас накачала)))Хотя еще и на силовые для спины приходится ходить- ужасно печально стоять на четвереньках и махать гантелями, но это теперь карма у меня такая)))


----------



## almas (11 Фев 2017)

У меня все отлично пока занимаюсь, боли нет. Зато на следующий день болит поясница и ноги тяжелые такие. Я прочитала что тряски раскачивают позвоночник. Прямо не знаю бросать или нет


----------



## Tigresss (11 Фев 2017)

Если на следующий день тяжелые ноги - я думаю, у Вас проблемы с осанкой. Нам тренер говорила, пока не распрямите спину, пока не перестанет "сидеть" грудной отдел, ноги не будут "свободны", как-то так. Честно, я ей не особо как-то верила, пока правда не стала прямее и не почувствовала сама более "легкие" ноги (даже при ежедневной обычной ходьбе!). С поясницей проблемы тоже могут быть такого плана, ну или там у Вас уж правда такие тряски, что раскачивают?... Не замечала в своих занятиях.
Вывод, либо неправильно занимаетесь, либо Вам не показано в силу Ваших особенностей. Ставит ли тренер спину, поправляет ли в движениях? Или просто показывает движения?


----------



## almas (13 Фев 2017)

в последний раз смотрела как я делаю и дала несколько замечаний, сказала чтобы амплитуду поменьше делала при восьмерках и тряску помягче, сгибая колени. Выступала позавчера на вечере, потом сальсу танцевала, думала все помру на следующий день, но ниче спина не болела вчера.


----------



## Nataliaa (26 Май 2017)

Добрый день! а есть ли те, кто занимается танго? 
Я никогда не занималась, хочется попробовать, но не уверена, что нужно - в наличии грыжа 6мм Л5-С1


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Май 2017)

Всё, что доставляет удовольствие и радость, укрепляет дух и тело,конечно же, полезно. 
Важно только всё делать без остервенения и фанатизма.


----------



## Nataliaa (26 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, благодарю за ответ!


----------

